# Teenage puppy



## Cameron (Jul 12, 2021)

Puppy is definitely entering a phase of acting different.   Happy to see a stranger walking, then barks , then wants to get petted.   Scared off last evening on a walk by a pug a quarter the size of him, but will leap all over my brother's big boxes twice his size.  Stopped eating his kibble from the bowl but quite enjoys being hand fed so working on that.   tugging like mad on the leash , chewing on everything but his toys right now !

Oh well, doesn't last too long compared to a child so while a bit frustrating nothing compared to being a parent !


----------

